# StarCraft Freedom 180SC NEED ADVICE



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

It's a dealership in London Ontario. 

Before drilling holes in it? Lol I don't plan on drilling holes in it! I'm not even sure how long total package is. Once it gets to the dealer in December I will have to take a ride up there to see it and measure from motor to trailer, I ordered a swing tongue trailer to try and make it as short as possible. The dealer has to put all the stuff we added to it so wouldn't be ready till January February. We'll see early still but time will fly now that our hunting season is here for geese and ducks. And I just got access to a dope 180acre field across from a 100+ acre marsh I could be happier. So I may not even watch the time lol and I also got a new Christmas bonus last year from work. Remington Versa Max Waterfowl Pro so I'll be breaking that in as well. Last year only got to take it out on two hunts one I got my six ducks and the other hunt three ducks and two geese I'll be busy lol 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

Chad Fortier said:


> It's a dealership in London Ontario.
> 
> Before drilling holes in it? Lol I don't plan on drilling holes in it! I'm not even sure how long total package is. Once it gets to the dealer in December I will have to take a ride up there to see it and measure from motor to trailer, I ordered a swing tongue trailer to try and make it as short as possible. The dealer has to put all the stuff we added to it so wouldn't be ready till January February. We'll see early still but time will fly now that our hunting season is here for geese and ducks. And I just got access to a dope 180acre field across from a 100+ acre marsh I could be happier. So I may not even watch the time lol and I also got a new Christmas bonus last year from work. Remington Versa Max Waterfowl Pro so I'll be breaking that in as well. Last year only got to take it out on two hunts one I got my six ducks and the other hunt three ducks and two geese I'll be busy lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What info are you looking for? I have the boat in the tiller model. Merc 90, fold away trailer.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Pick a nice day and go get it. Hully gully is a straight shot down the 402 if radar is clear you'll be good!


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm wondering how the boat handles in water I fish Lake Erie I'm curious to know if it handles rougher water I also want to know as a duck hunter does it float shallow or does it float deep I typically don't hunt water any shallower then 10 in or more. I powered the boat with a 90 horse Yamaha and I'm curious to know how fast the boat will go as I will be doing water skiing and tubing with it if possible having a 90 horse Merc should be the close to same as a 90 horse Yamaha

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

Chad Fortier said:


> I'm wondering how the boat handles in water I fish Lake Erie I'm curious to know if it handles rougher water I also want to know as a duck hunter does it float shallow or does it float deep I typically don't hunt water any shallower then 10 in or more. I powered the boat with a 90 horse Yamaha and I'm curious to know how fast the boat will go as I will be doing water skiing and tubing with it if possible having a 90 horse Merc should be the close to same as a 90 horse Yamaha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hi Chad, Congrats on your new boat. Your questions; Don't know about top speed yet, just got the same Humminbird (install in next few days) you have except w/o the SI. I have a tough enough time with my flip phone and after reading from so many guys they only know how to and use only the DI and Navionics, well that's me! The boat moves that's for sure, faster than you will be skiing or tubing. I am on St Clair so you know our water conditions, the boat handles it great but so did the Titanic (at first!). The draft is about ten inches on my boat, hard to tell due to my butt in the back, motor, battery, anchor, dog all the other crap you have. yours will be different cause of the forward steering. I have the boat mainly for duck hunting. My paperwork says 19 gal. on the gas tank.


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

dthur said:


> Hi Chad, Congrats on your new boat. Your questions; Don't know about top speed yet, just got the same Humminbird (install in next few days) you have except w/o the SI. I have a tough enough time with my flip phone and after reading from so many guys they only know how to and use only the DI and Navionics, well that's me! The boat moves that's for sure, faster than you will be skiing or tubing. I am on St Clair so you know our water conditions, the boat handles it great but so did the Titanic (at first!). The draft is about ten inches on my boat, hard to tell due to my butt in the back, motor, battery, anchor, dog all the other crap you have. yours will be different cause of the forward steering. I have the boat mainly for duck hunting. My paperwork says 19 gal. on the gas tank.


By the way, the boat w/tlr measures 265" long when folded (front of trailer to rear of cavitation plate, w/o transom saver on) add 24" with straight tongue. Hope all this helps. Also get the boat as soon as possible, Bow Hunter is right don't want people pulling and twisting crap on your boat.


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

That was vary helpful thank you so much for your time and options! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dthur (Sep 3, 2006)

Chad Fortier said:


> That was vary helpful thank you so much for your time and options!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Chad, what is the handle looking thing on the port side of your transom?


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

It's a step, I had it removed and added a smaller swim platform with a fold out ladder for my daughter to get in and out easily and for duck Hunting purposes

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Chad Fortier said:


> Maybe. But won't the salt on the road hurt it and the motor
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I used to worry about that but thought what the heck I am driving an painted aluminum truck in this crap. Although I do have a good cover to keep the interior clean.


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

I understand that (feel sorry your driving a ford ) just jokes.....


That's a vary good point! And takes my worry away, as long as I have the cover on and I will! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Don’t get any worm dirt on the boat


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

Why's that lol


Grinnell said:


> Don’t get any worm dirt on the boat


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

I put in a wash down pump on the boat


Chad Fortier said:


> Why's that lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Chad Fortier said:


> Why's that lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was just busting balls man. Lol. Been looking at the same boat for years and haven’t made a move. I’ve never owned a new boat and for now it’s just a nice kayak and canoe and some waders. I can’t imagine the anxiety I’d have I’ve never even towed or launched- just remember my dad’s first big boat and the enormous scratch he put on it the first day. And the expletives that followed. Hope you have a blast and catch many fish. Report back- might pull the trigger on one some day


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought this boat this year.... With the same motor your getting. Loaded with all fishing gear and 4 guys top mph I got is around 38 mph...never have tried it on a glass calm day though

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Grinnell said:


> I was just busting balls man. Lol. Been looking at the same boat for years and haven’t made a move. I’ve never owned a new boat and for now it’s just a nice kayak and canoe and some waders. I can’t imagine the anxiety I’d have I’ve never even towed or launched- just remember my dad’s first big boat and the enormous scratch he put on it the first day. And the expletives that followed. Hope you have a blast and catch many fish. Report back- might pull the trigger on one some day


Get a jetski trailer for the kayak and practice. If you can back that thing into the water , an 18 foot trailer is a cake walk. 


Fishing boats are tools and will get dirty and banged up at times. Once this has been accepted, boat ownership is worry free.


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

Wow 38mph!!! That's awesome! Now I am excited haha..

Yes a jetski trailer will be good training for you. When I was a kid my dad made me back to the lawnmowers with tiny trailers on it. Me think oh it's small easy.... Not the smaller the harder the longer easy. It's not bad don't stress. I'm stressed out about launching it for the first time. I told my wife she best be with me anyone gets to close to it I'm gonna snap lol  first new boat I've owned but it's my forth boat.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sure you will dig it... I use it for walleye fishing in the Detroit and St Clair rivers... I also rigged it up with Trax tech tracks and put some downriggers and trees on it for salmon fishing...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

I'd love to see a picture of it. I will be doing the same thing!! Detroit and Eire for walleye 
Eire for steelhead with Canon downriggers. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's some pics I took on lake Superior in August...added a pair of two rod trees and tube rod holder from high seas gear since than...






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

Bro that's dope! I can't wait!!!! Looks like alot of room do you find it roomy? And how's the LiveWell in the boat. So many questions lol


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Ya it's definitely roomy...I've jigged 4 guys in it this past spring no problem..livewell is ok.. plenty of room in it..doesn't come with any type of rubber gasket material though so when the water level is close to the top I'll get some water trickling out of the top of the door when I'm getting on plane..may try to remedy that problem this winter...I also added a windshield to it because it didn't come with one

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

If the trailer isn't coming with them do yourself a favor and get the boat buckles... Retractable tie downs.. there's a place on the trailer to bolt them to already... They're sweet

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

I told them I wanted factory tie downs for it in the back already, I also added a wash down pump with hose and spray gun, a swim platform for hunting and tubbing easy in and out and can wash off muddy boots there rather then track mud all over the inside. My wife wanted a roof so we got a canopy that covers 75% of the inside without affecting the fishing or the rod holders. Got 4 seats (they were not cheap) a Helix 7 G3N navigation DI/SI chrip GPS navchips then a Helix 5 DI at the front for the dark night duck hunting. also added the self deployment Minn Kota so when I'm going solo it will be easier, and a travel cover for long hauls and winter storage. I will ask for a wind screen before I pick it up. Also need to look into a spot light to light up the way when in new territory I'm not drilling holes in it at all

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Well good luck to you in your rigging... I found it easier just to drill some holes to mount the things I wanted on it.. I'd love to see some pics of it when you get it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

Ol Tom Killa said:


> Well good luck to you in your rigging... I found it easier just to drill some holes to mount the things I wanted on it.. I'd love to see some pics of it when you get it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Still don't got it yet, guaranteed build date is May 12 got a call about a month ago now. Parts are on the short side due to our world's pandemic FML. So they said it will be ready for to pick it up between May 24 - June 5


----------

